# Solved: How do i know if i have DDR3 or DDR2?



## WoodyGoody (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi guys, i am looking for a video card and it has occured to me that there is alot of DDR2 and DDR3 mentioning, now i have no idea which one i have and i was just looking if anyone could help me solve this problem, thankyou for your time.


----------



## ShadowProwler420 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, you could always open your tower and look on the memory modules. 

OR, if you're not comfortable with doing that, you could use something like SIW to get your answer (and alot more information about your machine).


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are referring to the memory on the video card, that has nothing to do with the memory on the motherboard.

You can find out what you have on the board here www.crucial.com


----------



## WoodyGoody (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah i thankyou for your replies and time, i have found out that i have DDR2, does this mean i cannot have a ddr3 video card? Thankyou.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

simpswr said:


> If you are referring to the memory on the video card, *that has nothing to do with the memory on the motherboard.*
> 
> You can find out what you have on the board here www.crucial.com


----------



## lifeessence (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, you can have a MB with SDRAM and use a graphics card with DDR5 (although I highly doubt an SDRAM MB would have a PCI-E, but that's something else)


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Ram is SDRam. Doesnt matter PC100 or DDR3 it is still SDRam.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

. . unless it is RDRAM . .


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

No, as the others have stated, it does not matter. I would recommend getting a video card with GDDR3 instead of GDDR2. It is much better for overclocking( if you are into overclocking) and does provide quite higher bandwidth levels when used with a good bus.


----------



## lifeessence (Jul 4, 2007)

oops, sorry, I always say PC100 and PC133 as SDRAM


----------



## WoodyGoody (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks to your advice and time i have gone for a DDR3 Video card, thankyou again.


----------

